# How often to brush and bathe?



## CelesteE (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi

I've had Rose for 3 months now (She's 5 months old now) and she seems very greasy. I bathe her about every 5-7 days, shampooing her twice, then using a combination of combing/blow dryer to dry her off. She gets combed twice a day, but always looks so greasy. Below is a picture of her one day after her bath...It doesn't look so bad in this photo, but in a couple days she looks horrible! 








My question is...Should I bathe her more often? Use better shampoo? Is this normal? Her neck, chest and face areas look the worst. By the way, I do usually braid her little top knot or put it in a ponytail...I just took it out so you can see her better.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

I brush/comb daily and Oscar gets a bath weekly. He's 9 months old now. You may not be rinsing her coat enough after shampooing. That would cause the oily fur. Try also using less shampoo, it only requires a small amount.

However, I don't bathe or groom myself - so I guess I have no room giving advice.  I'd wait for the advice of some of the folks on here that attempt this themselves.


----------



## CelesteE (Jan 30, 2010)

I rinse her two times between each shampooing, then at the end she gets two more rinses...I _think_ all the shampoo gets off her... But I'll try rinsing her more next time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Also, there are many different consistencies for Hav coats, and each requires a slightly different combination of routine and products. For instance, I usually use Biogroom Whitening Shampoo and Biogroom Silk conditioner on Kodi. I ONCE couldn't get the whitening shampoo, so tried the Biogroom puppy formula instead. That made him look "greasy". So I went right back to the whitening shampoo, and all was well. I've also tried a couple of other conditioners, and they also didn't work as well on his coat. We were lucky to hit a good combination of products right off. But I think everyone on the forum has their own favorite combination of products for their dogs. You may have to experiment a bit. 

As far as your schedule is concerned, it sounds pretty reasonable... I bathe Kodi every 5-7 days (depending on mud!!!:biggrin1 and groom him twice a day now that he's blowing coat. When he was younger, I only groomed him once a day, and he didn't even really need it that often... I just knew he WOULD need it since I wanted to keep him in full coat, so I wanted him to get used to it!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

What an adorable little ball of fur! I love that picture.

I've had similar complaints about Cooper. For myself, I think it might be my hand lotion and the fact that I can't keep my hands off him. Add to that, he is always in my lap nudging me for more petting.

Whatever, I think Rose is beautiful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Is it greasy or silky? Some havs have different textures on different areas of their bodies, with some hair being so silky, it might seem greasy. Could that be? I'd try using a different shampoo and/or conditioner. Some just aren't right for some dogs' hair. 

I only bathe mine about once/month, and brush them every 2-3 days and I love their coats. I can't imagine doing it once a week! They aren't that dirty. LOL


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's a doll! I do wonder why you shampoo her twice? I shampoo once, about every week or two depending on how dirty everyone is, and then condition. It could be the products you're using as well. It's funny how everyone on here has different favorites when it comes to grooming products!

What products are you using? I'm using Isle of Dogs now and LOVE it for my 3! I also have Tropiclean, I like their products too. 

She's so cute and clean in your photo, quite an accomplishment in my opinion.


----------



## CelesteE (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm shampooing her twice because that's what my Havanense book said was necessary. She is never dirty, but I figure that shampooing her twice would "cut the grease" if that is what her problem is. I'll have to check and see what exactly I'm using. I use two different shampoos, as the whitening shampoo is too harsh on her eyes (so I use baby shampoo).


Her hair is rather hard to explain... My family thinks it's greasy (but not dirty), and to me it seems clumpy. Not mat clumps, but soft, long clumps that fall apart (and make new ones) when I comb her. 

What kind of Shampoo/Conditioner should I use? Any recommended brands? I've never used conditioner on her hair, maybe that's why her hair is clumpy?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marjrc said:


> I only bathe mine about once/month, and brush them every 2-3 days and I love their coats. I can't imagine doing it once a week! They aren't that dirty. LOL


Not that dirty? Wish that would work for me!ound:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CelesteE said:


> I use two different shampoos, as the whitening shampoo is too harsh on her eyes (so I use baby shampoo).


The Biogroom whitening shampoo is specifically designed not to irritate eyes.



CelesteE;322202Her hair is rather hard to explain... My family thinks it's greasy (but not dirty) said:


> Kodi's hair does that too within a few days after bathing... even when it's clean. I think that's just because he's got such silky, almost straight hair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CelesteE (Jan 30, 2010)

That photo is exactly what she looks like! Whew, I'm relieved that she's normal, and just has silky hair. But, I will look into a different shampoo, and try using conditioner with it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Conditioner is a MUST! I think you should start there, and you will feel the differens right away.
If you look on how a straw of hair is build up the top layer is almost like a spruce cone. Schampo have a high PH and open up they layer and wash clean. The conditioner have a low PH and make the edges go down. IF you do not use conditioner...the edges will "hedge" together and you will not have a smoth surface on the hair.

So my advice is ...reduce the shampoo to one time, and use a high quality conditioner...Voila...you will have a TOTAL different feeling of the coat...AND since the edges are tightend...your dog will keep clean much longer...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> What products are you using? I'm using Isle of Dogs now and LOVE it for my 3! I also have Tropiclean, I like their products too.


Ann, which IOD products are you using?


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

I know that baby shampoo makes my 4 year old daughter's hair greasy! (Johnson & Johnson's regular yellow baby shampoo.) The pH is formulated for no tears, but, it doesn't make for the best shampoo!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

:bump:
I bumpt this threes since I KNOW there will be a HUGE differens for Celeste and her little one if she start using conditioner!
And I dito the babyschampoo..YES it can make the hair "greasy".

If you are affraid you will get schampoo in the dogs eyes, start to use a spounge to apply it. It is so much easier in the face to get the schampoo where you want it. Most dog schampoo are supposed to be mixed with quite a lot of water. Do that in a bowl and the a spounche (I do it on dry hair) and you can be very precis where you get the shampoo.

Good Luck now Celeste and please, give us FEEDBACK!

There is so many good brand of dog shampoo, I use Natures Speacily but you there is several others. Biogroom, Isle of Dogs, San Bernards. Use a shampoo MADE for dogs. They have a different ph then humans.


----------



## CelesteE (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies and info. I am definitely looking into changing shampoo (I'm using Eterinary Formula Triple Strength) and adding conditioner. Isle of Dogs is pricy :faint: I'm debating between Nature's Specialty and Bio-Groom... Both seem good, but I can't find whitening shampoo in Nature's Specialty. Is whitening shampoo necessary for her? Too harsh for her? 


Rose is due for her bath today, and I'll be sure NOT to use that Baby Shampoo. 

I'm excited to see the difference that the conditioner will do!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Rather than baby shampoo, I use South Bark's Blueberry Facial on Tori's face. Although it seems pricy, it is concentrated and a little goes a long way (a 12 oz. bottle lasts me about a year) and it smells heavenly!

If you're able to get to a grooming show and Nature's Specialties is there, you can get a TON of free samples from them. That is how I've discovered which of their products work the best for us (Super EZ De-Matt, Plum-tastic conditioner, Re-moisturizer w/aloe, Quicker Slicker detangling spray)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I second Leslie's recommendation with the facial wash. Even now I had to pay to ship it!

I honestly brush out, comb, and wash every weekend. That has worked for my pups but they have easy wash and wear coats. I wish I was more diligent but life just gets in the way


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Eqyss shampoo is tear-free so I use it on my dogs' faces. Kubrick gets Eqyss all over (both shampoo and conditioner) and Hitch uses Isle of Dog for the body but Eqyss for the face - they have very different coats, so they use different shampoos and conditioners.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the Spa Fresh Blueberry wash for the face/head. It's tearless, gets rid of stains and smells like a dream. Here's the link:
http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/p/3509-Spa-Fresh-Facial-Scrub.aspx

Nature's Specialty's Plum Silky shampoo is really nice. 
http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=16

I also like Pure Paws Ultra Reconstructing Shampoo
http://www.showdogstore.com/pure-paws-ultra-reconstructing-shampoo.aspx

For regular conditioner that washes out, my favorite for my cream colored dog is Panteen Blond Expressions, hands down.

For leave-in (yes, I use both), I love Coat Handler conditioner.
http://www.showdogstore.com/Coat-Handler-conditioner.aspx


----------



## aradelat (Jun 13, 2007)

I wash Pablo every 7-10 days, more frequently if his hair is long (seems to pick up more dirt that way) and less frequently if he's in his summer cut.
I noticed one thing. Pablo is 3 1/2 years old and gets far fewer mats and tangles than he did when he was younger.
I only have to brush him every three day or so to keep him tangle free, before even a daily brushing didn't seem to help.
Has anyone else noticed a change in coat in their dog as he/she got older?
Has Pablo lost his undercoat?
Thanks.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

This is the shampoo I use for white
http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=1&products_id=5
You mix it 1/16 with water.

There is other brand out there who is good too...


----------



## eurobichons (Jan 20, 2007)

Our Filthy boy after his beach and sand dune walk .
Meet Apache Raider.and 
Bobby Living in Scotland and Sachi Living in Australia 

While with us all were washed with Cris Cristensen products.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CelesteE said:


> Thanks for all the replies and info. I am definitely looking into changing shampoo (I'm using Eterinary Formula Triple Strength) and adding conditioner. Isle of Dogs is pricy :faint: I'm debating between Nature's Specialty and Bio-Groom... Both seem good, but I can't find whitening shampoo in Nature's Specialty. Is whitening shampoo necessary for her? Too harsh for her?
> 
> Rose is due for her bath today, and I'll be sure NOT to use that Baby Shampoo.
> 
> I'm excited to see the difference that the conditioner will do!


The Biogroom whitening shampoo is NOT harsh. (it contains no bleaching agents... from what Karin wrote, it sounds like the Nature's Specialty Bluing Shampoo is a similar formula)) I've used it on Kodi since I brought him home at 11 weeks, at the suggestion of his breeder. I love that it rinses out easily, keeps his coat nice and white, and at least when used with a conditioner, leaves him soft and silky. Whether a whitening shampoo is "necessary" or not is up to you. Kodi is outdoors a lot, and without it, he would have continually dingy feet and tummy areas. You can see from Kodi's photos (well, except for the mud one:laugh that the Biogroom keeps him very white.

If you don't care whether she's bright white, or if she isn't outside much, you might not care whether you use a whitening shampoo or not.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

aradelat said:


> I wash Pablo every 7-10 days, more frequently if his hair is long (seems to pick up more dirt that way) and less frequently if he's in his summer cut.
> I noticed one thing. Pablo is 3 1/2 years old and gets far fewer mats and tangles than he did when he was younger.
> I only have to brush him every three day or so to keep him tangle free, before even a daily brushing didn't seem to help.
> Has anyone else noticed a change in coat in their dog as he/she got older?
> ...


We're not there yet, so I can only tell you what other people have told me, but I have been told by several owners of older Havs that they don't REALLY settle down into their fully adult coat until around 3 years old.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It was around 2 1/2 - 3 yrs. that Ricky's hair changed into a coat that is much easier to comb through and wash. His used to be very thick, a bit coarse in most areas and so profuse, you could knit another Hav out of it! At over 3 1/2 yrs. now, it's silkier, lays more flat and can go 3, 4 days w/o a brushing. It's silvered a lot and he still has enough to make another Hav, but at least it's much easier to maintain. I'm loving it.


----------

